# Cored Bowls



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are three Elm bowls cored from one Elm blank. The big one is 12" X 4", the second one is 9" X 3" and the smallest is 6" X 2". They are finished with Minwax Antique Oil. I used my new Oneway Coring system. Sure saves on the curlies on the floor as it cuts them in about half.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Nice! I have seen that used on T.V. It looks like a great way to get more wood. It looks a bit hard to control. I like the bowl with two knots on the rim. That might cause some chatter, and control problems,Bernie!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I reckon that I should create a macro so that a single keystroke will say the same thing, simply beautiful, because I haven't yet seen a turning from you that I didn't genuinely think so.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry and Howard. 

Howard actually the oneway system is a really stable system to use. It has a finger that extends into the cut and keeps the knife really stable. Yep the knots do knock a little but just cut the speed of the lathe and the speed of the push on the knife.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Real neat tool, Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Howard. I like it when it saves shavings from the floor.:lol:


----------

